# Project Tarpon Texas Tournament on TV



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I was contacted this morning by a national TV production company that is interested in filming and then pitching a reality TV show centered around the Project Tarpon Texas Tournament Series.... they want to do something like the tuna show that's on television now and sell it to one of the big cable networks.

They want to start filming this summer's tournament to test and see if a pilot can be made. 

More to come.....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got some more information on the subject in an email. I am posting the details on my website.... here - http://www.projecttarpon.com/tvpromoinfo.html - check it out.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

think of the possibilities ... Tarpon.com, Bad Merchandise, Lily, Hot Migration, Pinhead, Bait Soaker, Silver Pissah, Coonpop King.

How much does tarpon bring per pound on the Japanese market? Hear it makes the best susi and is more potent than White rino horn.

TC


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

But not the like PTTS series?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea we can do without all the BS that surrounds that show...one of the worse things if not the worse shows I have ever seen on TV. We can do without the glorified hammerhead shark attacks, the live bait chunking onto others boats, and boat-to-boat combat fishing that goes on that show. That's not how we roll here in TEXAS! If it is about the conservation of our tarpon migration then I'm all for it. However, if it is about sponsoring some idiots messed up agenda and selling his **** for the sake getting as many tarpon crazed fools on the water as they can. THEN NOPE NOT WORTH IT!

SCOTT WOULD NEVER LET THAT HAPPEN!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

It's hard to come up with an April Fool's stunt every year - so please cut me some slack... and you're right... tv show cameras at our tournament ain't gonna happen.... KT Diaries did a show once and that was enough.... funny thing about the show was they showed a shot of the weigh-in at POCO from a helicopter, like it was our tournament.... I got a kick out of that!!! Sorry Walter.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*lol*



Golden said:


> Yea we can do without all the BS that surrounds that show...one of the worse things if not the worse shows I have ever seen on TV. We can do without the glorified hammerhead shark attacks, the live bait chunking onto others boats, and boat-to-boat combat fishing that goes on that show. That's not how we roll here in TEXAS! If it is about the conservation of our tarpon migration then I'm all for it. However, if it is about sponsoring some idiots messed up agenda and selling his **** for the sake getting as many tarpon crazed fools on the water as they can. THEN NOPE NOT WORTH IT!
> 
> SCOTT WOULD NEVER LET THAT HAPPEN!


 lol. that's all part of the hype to get any reality TV show going. 90% of it is all show.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

but Scott that was a good one. I was trying to picture this and was just unable to. And one of my first thoughts was "oh S#%* here comes the crowd. lol


----------

